# Friday 18 March 2011, 40 Inch Red Landed and Released West of Navarre Beach



## eric07 (Mar 17, 2011)

Report from Friday, 18 March 2011, 'West' of Navarre Beach.

Alternate Friday Off Work, Fished 9 AM to Noon, Targeting Pompano.

Nothing! Not even a nibble. Decided to walk a few hundred yards West and walk a sand bar to get a longer cast into the deeper blue water at between the two East to West sand bars about 150 yards from the high tide waterline at the beach. I was using my standard store bought double hook,'Kingfish Rig' with and a three ounce pyramid weight on a 12 inch leader I attach using fresh peeled headless and tailless live shrimp

'It' happened of course soon after I had walked to the East to my established spot to do a bait check my other Pompano pole and the Redfish target pole with a 'carolina' rig and circle hook with cut bait. 'It' was the pole to West starting to 'dance'. Long steady pulls on the pole that looked as if the sand spike was digging in for dear life. I hustled over the the West again, pulled the pole from the spike and began the dance. The drag was screaming; I adjusted, tighter, loosen, tighter depending on how much energy my new opponent excerted. 
After about seven minutes of the dance and tug-of-war, we both were exhausted but determined to win the battle in our own way. Then, he appeared in the shallows 25 feet from the beach. He was beautiful! He conceded the battle and then we looked at one another and both agreed it was a spirited fight, but not to the finish. We both won. He was unhooked by hand without any damage, scarring or disfiguring to his huge mouth or gills. We both sat in the shallow water long enough to catch our collective breaths and take a few pics to record this historic battle for yours truly. He was quickly revived and breathing normally after our break in the shallows. He was gently pushed out and swam back vigorusly into his world as I walked back to mine to relish the moment. 

I hope everyone can enjoy such a battle in the surf as you go out into their world. Remember: Catch and Release the Bull Reds, or anyhting that you know will not be consumed. If I ever see a violation on our beaches, you will hear and see from me personally then and you will come back down from your homes North and face The Judge and the law enforcement officer that cites you for abusing our natural resouces. Local or tourist: Know the regs, size and bag limits before you go out and try your 'first time' on our surf. You are being watched. Otherwise, enjoy our beaches this Spring!


Eric, Navarre Beach, Florida


----------



## Bluesbreaker (Apr 28, 2009)

Very nice catch!! Looks like the fishing is starting to get really good. Thanks for sharing!


----------

